# Question concerning Hydraulic Jacks:



## Weatherly40 (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi happy campers! I have another question for you camper experts! The reason I'm asking all these questions is because we bought a 1993 35ft  Jaycodesigner series fifthwheel for $3,700.00. the reason for the cheap price was because it had some water damage, no furniture other then bed! So we are remodeling it. I really like the layout of the fifth, but it really makes me mad that the owner would let such a once very nice fifth just waste away. the outside is in very nice shape still! It has a huge slide, which is very roomy!
          My question is, the front hydraulic jacks won't go down, so someone told us it may be the gears. Has anyone replaced the gears before, is it pretty simple, or is this something that should be done at the Jaco Dealership?Is there anyplace on the internet that gives instructions on how to replace the gears?
           Thank You in advance, Mary


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 3, 2006)

Re: Question concerning Hydraulic Jacks:

Are you sure they are hydraulic jacks?  Most front jacks are electric.  You may need a new motor and gears.  I would go to a dealership and have them look at them.  I replaced my gears and motor at the factory sub-contractors facility about 4 years ago and it took them about 3 hours to do the job.  The cost was around $350 plus or minus $100.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 3, 2006)

Re: Question concerning Hydraulic Jacks:

Can you hear the motor running?  Even if they are hydraulic, there should be an electric motor. get the old VOM out.


----------



## Weatherly40 (Nov 3, 2006)

Re: Question concerning Hydraulic Jacks:


          I'm sorry, they are electric jacks. We were told the gears were striped out.                                      Mary


----------



## Weatherly40 (Nov 3, 2006)

Re: Question concerning Hydraulic Jacks:


           Also, yes my husband said he can hear the motor running. A service man at the Jayco dealer told us the gears are $20.00 a piece plus labor to put in, so we were wondering if it's something he could do himself?    Thanks


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 4, 2006)

Re: Question concerning Hydraulic Jacks:

I'm sure the dealer can ido it, if he has good technicians.  The major cost will be in the labor.  Most places are getting upwards of $80 to $100 an hour.  I paid $120/hour in Las Vegas last Spring for installation/modification of new stairs for my HitchHiker II.  I believe when I put new jack gears and motor on my 5'er, it took between 2 to 3 hours.  However, not all jacks are manufactured and installed the same way so your's may take less time or more time.


----------



## Weatherly40 (Nov 4, 2006)

Re: Question concerning Hydraulic Jacks:



> DL Rupper - 11/4/2006  8:25 AM
> 
> I'm sure the dealer can ido it, if he has good technicians.  The major cost will be in the labor.  Most places are getting upwards of $80 to $100 an hour.  I paid $120/hour in Las Vegas last Spring for installation/modification of new stairs for my HitchHiker II.  I believe when I put new jack gears and motor on my 5'er, it took between 2 to 3 hours.  However, not all jacks are manufactured and installed the same way so your's may take less time or more time.


        Thanks everyone, your information has helped us to know just what we are looking at in cost.


----------



## Weatherly40 (Nov 5, 2006)

Re: Question concerning Hydraulic Jacks:


         I'm just wondering if replacing the gears is too complicated for my husband to do himself. Has anyone replaced them on their own before?


----------



## s.harrington (Dec 3, 2006)

Re: Question concerning Hydraulic Jacks:

To replace the gears, you usually must remove the legs from the trailer.  Not difficult, but a real pain.  You also must remove the stripped gears and count the teeth to make sure you get the right ones.  There are also at least 2 name brands, RBW and Atwood.  Each has two different counts on the teeth, and all are different counts. Atwood and RBW are not interchangable.   Tools needed for the job:  1/8" punch, hammer, needle nose pliers, wrenches (9/16, 7/16, and adjustable).  Also will need a little grease for the new gears when you put it back together.


----------

